# Autumn Olive



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone know if goats can or will eat it? Since it's invasive, goats would be the perfect treatment. And the berries are edible, ...


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It is generally considered non-toxic but has a slight sedative effect.
It is not invasive here-do you know what kind? It is a large family I think over 60 named.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

No specifics, just ran across it being classed as invasive, and I'm always looking for invasive things that can stay ahead of goats if it's not toxic. Especially if the berries are edible, too! That said, I'm not sure how I'd get seeds or plants for it here, it seems to be a problem in the northeast, weith a note to NOT bring it into Indiana. Just musing so far...


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

IS it also called russian olive? has little orange-red berries.... have plenty here if you want seed!!! I keep meaning to make some jam with it (supposed to be high vit C) but haven't got there yet... definitely invasive here in VA. I haven't tried it with the goats because the closest bushes are right beside the busy road


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Karen, they appear to be similar but different species. And I'd love some seeds! I'm trying lots of interesting things in pots for now and would like them, too! Will PM you! Thanks.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

We had a couple of those trees. The Chickens LOVED them, they would jump up high to eat the berries, very funny. The goats kept them trimmed up to hieght within goat reach. The chickens would get under them in the summer and do their dust bathing. We cut one down and then another got super beat up in the ice storm so we cut it down.


----------



## ragingbull (Feb 8, 2010)

We had some here until we fence them in with the goat pasture,and they dissapeared in a very short time. Along with the inpennetrable blackberry grove you couldnt see over or through for a long way. Looks like a barren wasteland now..


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I love Russian Olive trees. They smell fantastic when they are blooming and I like the way they look. But both Russian and Autumn Olive are considered invasive species in my state. I can't figure out if it is legal to plant either of them, but from what I can tell, Autumn Olive is considered to be worse.


----------

